# Multiple Crows



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

I need a treefull of crows sound effect , I keep running into the lonely caw sound wav. If anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Try this.
http://www.shades-of-night.com/aviary/sounds/crowcall.wav


----------



## dept1031 (Apr 18, 2009)

_poison props.com has a killer cd for crows sound effects _


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

pdcollins6092 said:


> Try this.
> http://www.shades-of-night.com/aviary/sounds/crowcall.wav


Sounds good except for the water sounds in the background.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Multiple crows far and wide calling and cawing AOS01836 | Soundsnap

More on that site under "crows" but this is the first one I ran across that was real and limited background noise.


----------



## quakrspecl (Aug 21, 2006)

ML Audio 13433; Corvus splendens

Start at the 1:28 time mark.

q


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Try FindSound.com. They have tons of crow sound files.


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

DeadTed said:


> Multiple crows far and wide calling and cawing AOS01836 | Soundsnap
> 
> More on that site under "crows" but this is the first one I ran across that was real and limited background noise.


That was perfect, just what I was looking for. Thanks to DeadTed and others for their help.


----------

